# Cat scratching around food bowl?



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Can someone tell me what it means when my cat scratches around her food bowl? im new on here and have so many questions...

Also i have been reading some threads on here about the best food for your cat, and i thought it was dry, i tried purina with my daisy but she scratches all around the bowl and doesn't seem to like it.

She also wont eat wet food in gravey only jelly


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

hi. dont worry about scratching round her bowl... she's trying to hide it, my cat does it all the time, its a natural behaviour in the wild to bury food when they are finished with it so as not to attract other animals and stuff...

as for beign a fussy eater ALL CATS ARE!!! mine will only eat gravey, my last cat would only eat jelly.

i leave a bowl of dryed food out all day for my cat and give her 3 meals of wet a day maybe more if she's being particulary fussy.

as for food, just try everything and pick her faves. mine loves whiskers and sheba, wont eat anything else. but after what ive read about Iams id boycott it. i have. ill never buy another iams product again.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh dear, whats wrong with iams?


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Read http://www.iamscruelty.com/. I'm not sure if it's true but there's been way too much talk about it for me to buy their stuff. When Tink (our first) was a baby we fed her that..but switched after I found out about all that stuff. And Iams is not that great nutritionally for your cat, either.

Jazmine does that scratching thing all the time -- she's the only one who was a true street cat, so I'm assuming that's why she's the only one who does it. I always tell her, "Jazmine, settle down...it'll be there later!"


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The best foods are high quality foods like Innova, Wellness, Natural Balance and Nutro. Purina and Whiskas are not very healthy.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul and Merrick are great -- we switched to those and haven't looked back!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Kit N. is a good one for 'burying' her food too. We always make fun of her and tell her, 'Yeah, bury it quick Kit N., no one's gonna find it!'
She just gives us a 'Shut up!' look and keeps scratching. :lol:


----------

